# Schmiede in Draenor



## handroid (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe mittlerweile eine Schmiede Stufe drei.Ich kann 21 Aufträge abgeben;trotzdem werden nur 4-5 am Tag erledigt.
Ich kann allerdings kein NPC in meiner Schmiede beauftragen ,Ausrüstungsgegenstände zu fertigen!
Kann mir einer helfen???


----------



## Dark_Lady (15. Dezember 2014)

Ein Arbeitsauftrag dauert 3 Stunden, bis der fertig ist - in 24 Stunden, also einem Tag, können also maximal 8 Aufträge fertig werden.

 

Und Ausrüstungsgegenstände musst du selber fertigen - die NPC's/Arbeitsaufträge stellen nur das jeweils berufsspezifische Handwerksteil/-material dafür her.

In der Schmiede also die Echtstahlbarren.

 

Ansonsten kannst du von deinen Garnisonsanhängern noch einen der Schmiede zuteilen, das erhöht zum einen die Menge der produzierten Materialien und zum anderen haben die dann eine tägliche Quest, über die man etwas berufsspezifisches  bekommen kann.

(Ich hab da bisher nur einen Anhänger im  Alchemielabor - dort kann ich jeden Tag einen Beutel mit Tränken bekommen - vielleicht sind bei der Schmiede da dann Ausrüstungsgegenstände drin?)


----------



## Grushdak (18. Dezember 2014)

Also ich habe  Schmiede Stufe 3 und einen Anhänger angestellt.

Von einer täglichen Quest ist bisher nix zu sehen.

Das Einzige, was ganz willkürlich abundzu möglich ist ... von einem Angestellten den Segen der Schmiede zu bekommen.


----------



## Derulu (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich kann allerdings kein NPC in meiner Schmiede beauftragen ,Ausrüstungsgegenstände zu fertigen! 
 

Also "eigentlich" steht schon ab Level 1 ein NPC in jedem Berufgebäude, der ein "Berufsfenster" hat, nicht unähnlich dem eines echten Schmieds (aber nur, wenn es nicht das Gebäude des eigenen Berufs ist!) - und der kann dann auch, für dieselben Mats wie ein echter Schmied, Zeugs klöppeln - nur halt nicht das beste, das kann nur ein Schmied


----------

